# 3.5mm Jack wiring help



## Squidhed (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello,
Yesterday I've found my old-school headphones (I'm pretty sure they were those headphones, which you get during airplane flight) without the plug and my sony ericsson heaphones jack, so I figured that I might somehow wire them together.

Problem is that SE plug has 3 wires (green, red and blue) and headphones has 4 (white, golden, red and green). I'm kind of confused which wires to which i should wire or even solder?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You need to know where the wires connect (ie: on the other end). Wire colors don't mean much unless you can find someone that has experience with that exact hardware.

left image: assuming that is a stereo plug, it probably uses a common ground for left/right. You can figure out which wire is which by using a multi-meter.

right image: hard to tell from the image, but it looks like two pair (as opposed to 4 wires in a common shield). In which case, white and gold are likely ground.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

There can also be problems if you get the headphones out-of-phase with each other, you get very strange stereo effects with a 'dead-spot' at the centre of the stereo-field.

If that happens, simply reverse the wires to one of the phones :wink:


----------

